# Hitting the pin



## Tim (Jan 8, 2011)

What is the rule for hitting the pin?
Today my kid hit the pin on a chip. 
I told him it counted. Is this correct?


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Yes it counts unless the stroke was played from the putting green. If the stroke had been played from the green, it would still have counted, but he would have had to add 2 penalty strokes to his score.


----------



## Tim (Jan 8, 2011)

Ya he was off the green. About 20 yds out. It counts as in the hole right?


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

nope it doesn't count as in the hole it doesnt add a penalty eother though but if your kid did you could just let him have it.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Tim said:


> Ya he was off the green. About 20 yds out. It counts as in the hole right?


I misunderstood you. If the ball didn't end up in the hole then no, it doesn't count. It only counts if it's in the hole.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Tim: to have a good understanding of what you're asking. go to the USGA website click on Rules and Decisions find Rule 17 there is a lot more to the flag stick than most golfers realize. Our rule of the week thread has been invaluable resoourse and a lot of fun creating situations and applying the rule or decision. We have a resident expert who is a qualified rule judge. We've tried to stump the b***ard, but he defeats us every time


----------



## Tim (Jan 8, 2011)

Dang. I always thought hitting it was in the hole.


----------

